# Strom- und Spannungsveränderung wenn ein 60Hz Motor mit 50Hz betrieben wird?



## elektromotor-azubi (8 April 2014)

Hallo,
Ich bin neu hier und habe sofort eine Frage. Ich hab bereits danach gesucht, aber habe nichts gefunden, was für einen Auszubildenden, wie mich, leicht zu verstehen ist.

Hier mein Problem:
Mein Chef fragte mich vorhin, ob man einen Motor mit 60 Hz Nennfrequenz, 390V Nennspannung und 8,5A Nennstrom auch an einem 50 Hz Netz mit gleicher Spannung betreiben kann oder nicht. 

Ich habe zumindest rausgefunden, dass man die Spannung anpassen muss.
Aber was genau passiert im Motor/an der Wicklung und warum muss man die Spannung anpassen? Gibt es dafür eine Formel?

Ich brauch dringend eure Hilfe! 
MfG Sebastian


----------



## MSB (8 April 2014)

Das ganze ist jetzt nicht so ganz leicht, mathematisch noch weniger.

Hier ergeben sich im wesentlichen 3 Probleme:
1. Spannung: Diese dürfte in Deutschland real bei ca. 410V liegen (im Mittel) - natürlich ist die Nennspannung aber 400V.
Höhere Spannung ergibt auch höheren Strom.

2. Gegen-EMK durch niedrigere Drehzahl http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elektromotorische_Kraft
Das heißt, das der Läufer Magnetisch nicht so stark wirksam ist, wodurch durch die Wicklung auch durch diesen zweiten Effekt zu viel Strom fließt, da der Motor sein Gleichgewicht nicht erreicht.

3. Zu dem ohnehin zu hohen Strom kommt dann auch noch eine, durch die verminderte Drehzahl geringere Kühlwirkung des Lüfterrades,
was dann in Verbindung mit dem zu hohen Strom zum thermischen Tod führt.

Die einfachste, zeitgemäße Lösung wäre wohl ein Frequenzumrichter für das ganze.

Mfg
Manuel

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 April 2014)

An vielen Wald-Feld-und-Wiesen-Motoren sind auf dem Typenschild die Angaben für Nennstrom, Nenndrehzahl und Nennleistung sowohl für 50Hz als auch für 60Hz angegeben. Falls das nicht der Fall ist, würde ich im Datenbaltt nachsehen oder den Hersteller befragen. Beim Betrieb über einen Frequenzumrichter würde ich mir zwischen 50 und 60Hz weniger Gedanken machen und die Nenndaten des Motors entsprechend des Typenschildes parametrieren.


----------



## Aventinus (9 April 2014)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass bei steigender Spannung der Strom sinkt. Ich habs nicht mehr im Kopf, aber ich hab da mal gelesen.
Die Wirkleistung hängt ja an der mechanisch abgegebenen Leistung. Ausserdem ist die Leistung das Produkt aus U * I (* cos Phi). Steigt die Spannung müsste der Strom sinken damit die Leistung gleich bleibt.


----------



## Bapho (9 April 2014)

*klugscheiss*

bei Drehstrom ist die Wirkeistung= wurzel3 * U * I*cosPhi. Die Leistung aufm Typenschild ist die abgegeben mechanische Leistung.

*/klugscheiss*


----------



## SUW (9 April 2014)

Normalerweise werden die Spannungen auf den Typenschildern immer mit Toleranzen versehen z.B. +/-10%, (seit der IE Umstellung aber nicht mehr) daher macht die verringerte Spannung (390V) an einem 400V Netz erstmal nichts aus. Falls der Motor für Umrichterbetrieb geeignet ist, muss die Isolation sowieso eine höhere Spannungsfestigkeit (500V) besitzen.
Wenn nun der Motor an 400V angeschlossen wird und wir rein den ohmschen Widerstand betrachten wird nach I=U/R der Nennstrom des Motors steigen.
Wenn aber nun auch der induktive Widerstand betrachtet wird ändert sich gegenüber 60Hz auch der induktive Widerstand nach XL=2*PI*f*L, also verringert sich der induktive Widerstand.
Pauschal kann ich dir jetzt leider keine vollständige Antwort liefern, am besten wendest du dich wirklich an deinen Motorenlieferanten.


----------



## zako (23 April 2014)

www.usmotors.com/TechDocs/ProFacts/50Hz-Operation-60Hz.aspx


----------



## DauYing (23 April 2014)

Ich denke dein Chef will von dir hören das die Nenndrehzahl die auf den Typen Schild steht nur für 60Hz gilt. Mit 50Hz hat du eine etwas geringere Drehzahl


----------



## piksieben (21 April 2015)

*Motor 440V / 60Hz an 400V / 50Hz*

Hallo,

brauche mal eure Hilfe.

Für eine Anlage, die ins Ausland geht, verbauen wir einen Motor mit 440V / 60Hz / 7A.

Die Anlage wollen wir hier Testen und den Motor mit 400V / 50Hz einspeisen.

Die Nenndrehzahl verringert sich, doch was ist mit Stromaufnahme, Leistung und Wärmeentwicklung?

Wäre euch dankbar für eine kurze Erklärung.


Gruß piksieben


----------



## Dr. Vacon (21 April 2015)

Ich würde hier, da wir ja nicht über ohmsche, sondern über  ohmsch-induktive Lasten reden, das Verhältnis Spannung zu Frequenz in's  Auge fassen.
Beim Themenstarter hätten wir mit Original-Netz dann 6,5 V/Hz.
Wenn  er nun den Motor an 390 V/50 Hz anschließt (7,8V/Hz), wird der Motor,  da er magnetisch übererregt wird, im Leerlauf einen höheren Strom  ziehen, aber er sollte, wenn das nicht dauerhaft (Monate) gemacht wird,  keinen Schaden nehmen.
Natürlich wird er, am starren 50-Hz-Netz, nicht auf 60-Hz-Nenndrehzahl kommen.

So  ähnlich dürfte es auch bei Piksieben werden. Bei 440 V/60 Hz US hast  Du  7,3 V/Hz, mit 400 V/50 Hz hast Du 8 V/Hz. Der Motor wird damit  magnetisch stärker erregt und wird im Leerlauf einen höheren Strom  haben.
Jetzt kommt natürlich noch hinzu, wie/was Du testest? Im  Leerlauf? Oder auf Nennmoment? Ist Deine Lastkennlinie drehzahlabhängig,  d.h. das Lastmoment bei 50 und 60 Hz unterschiedlich?
Wenn unter  (konstanter) Last, kann der Motor durch die höhere Magnetisierung ein  höheres Drehmoment entwickeln, damit wird der Schlupf kleiner und der  Strom könnte bei gleichem Lastmoment gegenüber dem 60-Hz-Nennpunkt mit  440 V zurückgehen. Ich meine, daß hier keine Gefahr für den Motor  besteht, das sollte noch innerhalb der oben erwähnten geforderten  Toleranzen für den Motor liegen, ohne den Motor in die Sättigung zu  fahren, wo er das "zuviel" an Spannung nicht mehr in magnetischen Fluß  umsetzen kann. 

Ich hoffe, etwas geholfen zu haben und bin dankbar für weitere Aufklärung.
Gruß Mathias


----------

